# SUPER IMPORTANT QUESTION! (stepped on baby)



## Cupid11 (Oct 6, 2016)

I stepped on my baby tortoise. It was a total accident. I like to let him get exercise and I walked away and he followed me I guess and I turned around and stepped on him. I am absolutely freaking out. He is still alive and he looks like he's more scared then anything, he is currently having his way with some grass. After I stepped on him it looked like he wouldn't stop peeing. His belly was also a lot more softer then usual on one specific side. I am not sure if he will be ok. He looks perfectly ok but I know that things can get worse. I don't think I stepped on him very hard because I realized when I stepped that I was stepping on something at the same time everything after that was so traumatic I don't even remember much before that. He is still climbing and having a hay day for the most part. I just want to make sure he will stay ok, maybe I can also get help with signs to look for, if something is wrong.


----------



## G-stars (Oct 6, 2016)

Sounds like he will be ok if he's active and still eating. 

This is why I and sooo many others on here warn everyone that lets their tortoise wander around inside the home. Accidents can and do happen. Fortunately for you and your tortoise this time it seems as though nothing bad happened.


----------



## HI Tortoise Rescue (Oct 6, 2016)

I recommend having your tortoise checked out by a vet. They're pretty hardy, but juveniles do have soft shells, & as their shells are also their ribs, it could have internal damage that you can't see or feel. Be safe.

Ken


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 6, 2016)

Another story we can refer to when we warn people about allowing their tortoise out of his enclosure. I'm so sorry this happened to you and your tortoise, but it could have been worse. We've heard tortoise-allowed-to-roam-the-floor-of-the-house stories ending with the death of the tortoise


----------



## Cupid11 (Oct 6, 2016)

Thank you so much everyone. I have learned my lesson and will never let him out Unwatched ever again. Normally he just walks around, never followed me before and never seemed to be so quick before. I actually do plan to have him looked at by a vet it was just late and no vet is open and I was freaking out. Scared me so bad I cried. He seems to be perfectly ok, he is doing everything he normally does and is still very active but I definitely want to make sure nothing serious is happening under the surface.


----------



## Cupid11 (Oct 6, 2016)

By the way, I also want to mention, when I stepped on him I heard no cracking or any noises like that other then he hissed at me which made me realize it was him. I am hoping that too is a good thing.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Oct 6, 2016)

Cupid11 said:


> Thank you so much everyone. I have learned my lesson and will never let him out Unwatched ever again. Normally he just walks around, never followed me before and never seemed to be so quick before. I actually do plan to have him looked at by a vet it was just late and no vet is open and I was freaking out. Scared me so bad I cried. He seems to be perfectly ok, he is doing everything he normally does and is still very active but I definitely want to make sure nothing serious is happening under the surface.


It's not about I unwatched its about letting them walk about : they taste test every thing and they cannt spit up fur balls from carpeting ! Leave him in his enclosure cause you love him ! Good luck !


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 7, 2016)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's not about I unwatched its about letting them walk about : they taste test every thing and they cannt spit up fur balls from carpeting ! Leave him in his enclosure cause you love him ! Good luck !


I completely agree. It's too easy to be distracted and for a tort to be stepped on, escape or eat something they shouldn't 

Add to that, a tort wandering round the house is a tort not getting the heat, humidity and UVB it needs to be healthy. 

A tort is happiest, safest and healthiest in a proper-sized enclosure with plenty of plants, food and shelter.


----------

